# Ti22 | Fiesta Zetec S | Big turnaround!



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

This Panther Black Fiesta was booked in for a one day correction after consultation with the owner, who wanted it looking sharper, deeper and had a few 'dull' patches he wanted sorting out!

The car was suffering from general swirling, and also some bad bodyshop finishing that was really robbing it of the finish it deserved.

So.. the quick 3 pictures that define the detail.. on arrival :










After washing :










and after correction:










More on arrival pics:



















And some more showing the general level of swirling and holograms:




























After washing and claying, and after finding what combination was working well, some 50/50's!























































A nasty patch of finishing on the wing top :










All sorted!










Corrected front wing:










drivers door 50/50










The rear bumper was by far the worst part of the car, and took the most time. A good improvement was had though!




























More of the same on the rear passenger 3/4 :










Finally! After a coat of Best of Show, wheels etc polished, the finished shots (9:30 pm!)


















































































A very rewarding detail, on a great little car!

Thanks for looking!

James


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

top job James


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

Beautiful mate, Will need to pop down soon to see you !


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

whats the red bit on the rim of the alloys? didnt have it on arrival shots... is this something to stop the tyre dressing going onto alloys?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice turn around James:thumb:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice job matey :thumb:

I can't decide if I like the rim edge cover's or not


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> whats the red bit on the rim of the alloys? didnt have it on arrival shots... is this something to stop the tyre dressing going onto alloys?


A set of alloy protectors the owner asked me to fit for him..


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Great turn around


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice turnaround.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice job. What combination of pads and polishes did you use?


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great turn around :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

nice...loving the first 3 pics dont see 33/33/33 that often!!!


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Belting results there! 

I really don't like the rims though, not nice.....sorry....


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Brooklands said:


> Belting results there!
> 
> I really don't like the rims though, not nice.....sorry....


Thanks.. but lets keep this about detailing and not personal taste - cheers.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

GSVHammer said:


> Nice job. What combination of pads and polishes did you use?


3M yellow and blue, Megs 105 and 205. The amount and combination changes for every panel.


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

great turnaround on fiesta, nice depth in paintwork.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Dull black to shiny black.....Nice.


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

awesome turn around matey


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice reflection shots, looks awesome!!


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

I cant seem to get the pics to load up James. Is it my end or yours?

Matt


----------



## panerai (Feb 6, 2011)

looks as good as the job you did on mine last march.................


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

panerai said:


> looks as good as the job you did on mine last march.................


Cheers Nick. Looking forward to seeing yours again!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely work James, what products used fella?

Interesting choice in wheels though, each to their own!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice turn around


----------



## mickl (Dec 21, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> whats the red bit on the rim of the alloys? didnt have it on arrival shots... is this something to stop the tyre dressing going onto alloys?


Hi

The rim protectors are called alloygators see www.alloygator.com
I am thinking about a set in black for my Alpina roadster
Looks like a cool product. anyone else got them?

Mick L


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

good work, such an improvement, some of the shots before made the car look practically grey.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job mate. Tidy motor.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Christian6984 said:


> good work, such an improvement, some of the shots before made the car look practically grey.


Thanks, it was.. black goes grey the more it gets swirled (generally colours are duller). A common complaint with Panther black/ BMW sapphire black/ VW Pahntom Black.. etc. It's awesome how dark these cars are when corrected.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work


----------

